# Staining Stairs -Pricing



## Larman (Aug 7, 2006)

I know that pricing questions are met with some disdain on this board but....

Im trying to get an idea on what to charge to stain and polyurethane a set of stairs. She wants the risers painted white and the treads stained.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Larman said:


> I know that pricing questions are met with some disdain on this board but....


Pricing questions are met with disdain because they are ludicrous
It's like going onto a car manufacturer's forum and saying "what should I charge for a sedan?"

*Production Rate Questions* however, are fair game
There's always stuff we haven't run into or don't quite have a handle on
If you know your hourly "rate" needs you can usually use our own numbers and apply them to some common production rates to come up with a figure



Larman said:


> Im trying to get an idea on what to charge to stain and polyurethane a set of stairs. She wants the risers painted white and the treads stained.


Well, you might want to post up how many stairs ya got...lol
But more so then that...are these stairs in an occupied house?
Will they need to be used, therefore you have to do every other one on separate days?...can they be blocked off for a day or two?

If they need access during coating, that's a huge PITA and will affect your production rate greatly


----------



## Larman (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes Slickshift you are right. Let me rephrase. I have a 14 stair staircase to stain and paint. The stairs are used daily. (didnt think about that..thanks). In terms of production time I would need a total of 4-5 man hours to complete this. Is this a realistic production estimate.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Human nature is funny to observe. I have read maybe ten posts the last week that started with "I know everyone hates pricing questions but"

Everything after "but" reads: But that doesn't apply to me, so how much should I charge? Larman, sorry to pick on your thread to state this observation. I guess the best answer to your queston is to estimate how long it will take you and multiply by your charge per man hour. You may make money, you may lose your shirt, you may even lose the job but you will now know what to charge from here on out. Then, next year when a guy comes around and asks the same question the first thing in your mind may end up being: "I had to learn, so you should, bud"


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Larman said:


> ...I have a 14 stair staircase to stain and paint. The stairs are used daily. ...In terms of production time I would need a total of 4-5 man hours to complete this. Is this a realistic production estimate.


I'd think it'd be under 4 actual, but there's other stuff going on here
If they need to use the stairs, that means you can only stain or poly _every other one_ each day
Biiiiiiiiiiiiig pita
That means...how many trips out there?
Adjust the price accordingly
Also, expect them to mess them up
They will be (hopefully) climbing the stairs two at a time
Someone will step or nudge something...expect redo/touch-ups and pad the price accordingly

So regardless of actual brush to surface time, there's got to be some room in the price for these other issues...it can't be a straight 5 hrs X $XX rate + materials & sundries type of deal


----------



## Larman (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks again for all the replies. Seems like I give my estimates based on the best case scenario which almost always never happens. Thank you for opening my eyes to potential problems that may hinder job completion. I will adjust my price accordingly.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Larman, I'm the first to attack someone who asks a price... but I think I'll be nice this time... I've done a few of those this year.... I've charged as much as $300 for the labor only.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure I could do it in 4-5 hrs. Are the treads new replacement treads? Are there spindles on or against them?

I was going to say 250-300, but someone already did.

PITA for sure in an occupied house. There might be some time savers, like staining all the treads on the first day and covering with cardboard taped to the risers. Second day, paint all the risers then go to the first dry riser and clear coat the corresponding tread with super quick or just quick dry poly. Tell the customers not to walk on them for 4 or 5 hrs. after and to be gentle with them, like use stocking feet. 

Otherwise, if you have to do everyother tread, 400 minimum.


----------



## Roelpainting (Sep 15, 2021)

*You guys are all crazy I charge no less than 2,000 dollars for staining , then sanding sealer, then 2 coats of poly and painting the risers. You might as well work hourly if you are charging that you would make more*


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Is this your first time on the internet. 

This thread is 14 years old.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

